# Anyone have extreme weakness and severe brain fog? New to this board..please help



## bugg (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi there-

I'm really scared and hope you can help...Can hypothyroidism or Hashi's cause extreme weakness and severe brain fog??? I feel unsteady on my feet like I need to hold onto something; extreme brain fog (I'm trying to remember what I was going to say...searching for the words); I have this weird almost sore-like feeling in my wrists that I've never had before...

I was just prescribed Armour due to positive antithyroid peroxidase antibodies but they were only 50 (range is <35) so my doctor doesn't really know if I have a thyroid issue...I feel so horrible...I can't drive...I'm exhausted etc..

Anyone with severe brain fog and "I feel very unsteady/woozy on my feet"???

How long before the Armour might make a difference if this is a thyroid issue?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bugg said:


> Hi there-
> 
> I'm really scared and hope you can help...Can hypothyroidism or Hashi's cause extreme weakness and severe brain fog??? I feel unsteady on my feet like I need to hold onto something; extreme brain fog (I'm trying to remember what I was going to say...searching for the words); I have this weird almost sore-like feeling in my wrists that I've never had before...
> 
> ...


It will take about 8 weeks. I gave info on your original post.
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=3875

Get labs in 8 weeks; that is standard and I advise ferritin test. It sounds like that may be a problem also.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

This may help you understand some of what is happening to you as this is a metabolic disease.

Don't be scared; we are here to help you!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

You're not alone, and fear not, you're not losing your marbles. :anim_32:

Yes, yes, and yes. Thyroid issues can cause what you are describing. Exhaustion, weakness, dizziness, trouble concentrating, driving, brain fog, headaches, "emo", etc. The list goes on and on. So glad your doc is on the bandwagon and prescribed you Armour already!

Be consistent with taking it and report any problems to your doc. It will likely need a little "tweaking" of the levels over time to get the dose correct for you. As Andros said, it will take a few weeks to get rolling, and there will be some ups and downs, but hang in there -- you'll be feeling better soon!


----------



## bugg (Aug 29, 2011)

You are so kind to respond...Thank you so much...I'm so debilitated from weakness, especially in my wobbly legs and so forgetful that my mother has to stay with me...I can't believe I'm this disabled with such a low level of antibodies...I have to hold onto the wall I feel so off......VERY Frightening!!!...

Thanks again...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bugg said:


> You are so kind to respond...Thank you so much...I'm so debilitated from weakness, especially in my wobbly legs and so forgetful that my mother has to stay with me...I can't believe I'm this disabled with such a low level of antibodies...I have to hold onto the wall I feel so off......VERY Frightening!!!...
> 
> Thanks again...


You know what? I am thinking that you need a ferritin test also. Many of us w/TD have low ferritin.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Sometimes there are secondary conditions to the primary condition which in this case is thyroid disease and those matters have to be addressed separately.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bugg said:


> Hi there-
> 
> I'm really scared and hope you can help...Can hypothyroidism or Hashi's cause extreme weakness and severe brain fog??? I feel unsteady on my feet like I need to hold onto something; extreme brain fog (I'm trying to remember what I was going to say...searching for the words); I have this weird almost sore-like feeling in my wrists that I've never had before...
> 
> ...


I meant to ask how much Armour you are taking per day. Also, when did your start taking it?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

bugg said:


> You are so kind to respond...Thank you so much...I'm so debilitated from weakness, especially in my wobbly legs and so forgetful that my mother has to stay with me...I can't believe I'm this disabled with such a low level of antibodies...I have to hold onto the wall I feel so off......VERY Frightening!!!...
> 
> Thanks again...


I've fallen twice this summer and always end-up wondering why, what happened, did I just get my feet tangled-up? Last weekend I walked inside my little greenhouse to get my yard gloves, something I've done a million times, and the next thing I knew I felt like I was literally flying backwards. I fell on my back, the only thing that probably kept me from getting hurt was I fell halfway into a flowerbed.

Our bathroom scales are not over 1 1/2" off the floor, totally flat, digital - and I cannot stand on them without holding onto the wall to save my life.

It is very frightening! I've always been physically able to work hard, I have a beautiful (though aggressive) wisteria vine on top of the arbor over our patio and I've been climbing a ladder to prune it for over 30 years - last week my husband had to do it, I knew it was dangerous for me to be on a ladder.

I don't know the answers but I can say beyond a doubt that you're not alone. I'm also battling the "brain fog" - this morning I thought I felt better than I'd felt in several weeks so I decided to drive about a mile to a Lowes garden center. I've been gardening for 45 years - this morning I felt lost, I couldn't decide what I wanted, I couldn't remember how many plants I needed, etc., so I just walked out and drove home.

If what I'm battling does not prove to be thyroid related then I have to believe it is something infinitely worse!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I've fallen twice this summer and always end-up wondering why, what happened, did I just get my feet tangled-up? Last weekend I walked inside my little greenhouse to get my yard gloves, something I've done a million times, and the next thing I knew I felt like I was literally flying backwards. I fell on my back, the only thing that probably kept me from getting hurt was I fell halfway into a flowerbed.
> 
> Our bathroom scales are not over 1 1/2" off the floor, totally flat, digital - and I cannot stand on them without holding onto the wall to save my life.
> 
> ...


Once you get that thyroid out, we will know much more. I do know not everything is thyroid but I think what you describe could possibly be.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers; you don't need to be falling down.


----------



## bugg (Aug 29, 2011)

In response to your question, my doctor has me on .5 grains of Armour once in the morning....She doesn't even know if I really have a thyroid issue as my positive antibodies test was in the lower end of the range...

New development: I've started to become hoarse....my voice sounds strange on an intermittent basis....

I still have alot of weakness in my legs, aching all over, episodic brain fog...like I'm on slow speed on a record player.....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bugg said:


> In response to your question, my doctor has me on .5 grains of Armour once in the morning....She doesn't even know if I really have a thyroid issue as my positive antibodies test was in the lower end of the range...
> 
> New development: I've started to become hoarse....my voice sounds strange on an intermittent basis....
> 
> I still have alot of weakness in my legs, aching all over, episodic brain fog...like I'm on slow speed on a record player.....


Thank you and when did you start taking your Armour?


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I've fallen twice this summer and always end-up wondering why, what happened, did I just get my feet tangled-up? Last weekend I walked inside my little greenhouse to get my yard gloves, something I've done a million times, and the next thing I knew I felt like I was literally flying backwards. I fell on my back, the only thing that probably kept me from getting hurt was I fell halfway into a flowerbed.
> 
> Our bathroom scales are not over 1 1/2" off the floor, totally flat, digital - and I cannot stand on them without holding onto the wall to save my life.
> 
> ...


I can relate the everything you are saying and describing (do you have strange vision too?). I had a TT in April and I'm struggling with my medication. I went from being a very sharp and clear thinking person to someone who can't even balance / falls over very obvious things on the ground / gets lost / can't organise my thoughts / has a very poor memory (I forget where my young children are in the daytime!) / I've broken bones since my operation though lack of co-ordination...
However, I am confident that given time it will all work out. My mother had the same op 3 years ago and she now says she feels well after some time.


----------

